# Honey Butter Recipes??



## wayacoyote (Nov 3, 2003)

Does anyone have a recipe(s) for honey butter (not creamed honey) that they would share? Also, how long can it be stored (assuming there is any left to be stored)?

WayaCoyote


----------



## NHbees (Feb 10, 2004)

HEre is one I found on the internet, as far as how long it will keep I remember reading something about only a couple of days if refrigerated.

1/2	cup fresh or frozen blueberries, thawed
1/4	cup honey, divided
1/2	cup butter or margarine, softened

Bring blueberries and 2 Tablespoons honey to boil over medium-high heat stirring constantly; cook 3 to 4 minutes or until mixture thickens and is reduced by half. Cool. Blend in remaining honey. Beat in butter.

Recipe developed by Carol Stevens,Red Star Yeast and the National Honey Board


----------



## Dee (Apr 22, 2004)

I worked at a small restaurant and the Italian owner made his own and showed me how...
Just room-temp your butter, whipped butter is ok too, (not margarine-yuk) then add honey to your taste, he used a ratio of approx. 4 parts butter to 1 part honey +/ After mixing well refrigerate. You could put it into little tubs and take out as much as needed.
As long butter keeps this will keep, could also freeze it. Makes nice gifts too


----------



## BeeMiner (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks, Dee! 

I'm going to whip up a little of that honey butter and try it out on a chunk of cornbread hot out of the oven. And wash it down with a glass of ice-cold milk!


----------

